# The new place



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I give it about a month before I am outta here.

I moved in today. Not only is the house a disaster,but there are ants...EVERYWHERE!

The toilet was filled to the brim with toilet paper,the shower had hair in it.

This place is disgusting. I spent all day cleaning it. I am NOT paying 525 a month for this poo hole.


The only thing it has going for it is the yard. The dogs LOVE it! They ran around for hours!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That sucks. Didn't you see the place before hand? Did you pay a deposit? They should take some off your deposit if you had to clean.

Glad the dogs are loving the yard!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I am asking for some deposit back. I did see the place before. It did NOT look like this.
I wish they had told me about the ant problem however.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the ants can be easily fixed , get some ant traps , and in all the windows sills , door jams anywhere they seem to be comming in sprinkle some cayenne pepper they wont cross the path and will stay out. Hopefully after it is all cleaned up and to your standards it will be a nice home the yard is a bonus for having a dog as we all know. Are you there alone ? or do you have to live with roomates?


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Boric Acid also helps with Ants. Its hard to find houses that allow "aggressive" dogs like our Pitties, its unfortunate that it looked the way it did


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah, you can also put 1 parts borax and one part sugar in front of the doors and what not around here is the borax video I found, worked at my grandparents place instead of the little traps. Hope its not as bad as in the video, lol.






Also, out Frisbee's (or something to trap water and put the bowl in) with water under your food bowls, the ants won't cross the "moat" and it will keep them outta their food until you have it under control.

if its a single family house you should be able to get the problem in check easily... Especially as cheap as $525 a month with a yard!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The borax worked! Thanks! 

Anyone know how to fix a clogged toilet now? I plunged it,and that worked for a little bit,but now it is backing up again.

Why am I paying $525 to rent a room again? Oh right....So my dogs can have a backyard.
Ugh the stuff I do for my dogs.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> the ants can be easily fixed , get some ant traps , and in all the windows sills , door jams anywhere they seem to be comming in sprinkle some cayenne pepper they wont cross the path and will stay out. Hopefully after it is all cleaned up and to your standards it will be a nice home the yard is a bonus for having a dog as we all know. Are you there alone ? or do you have to live with roomates?


These people I am living with own the house,and are letting me rent their spare room.

They're nice people, I think. Just slobs. Ugh as I write this I just found an ant on my hand :/

I thought they were goooooooone. 

I can't handle bugs,and messy people. I am a tad OCD. OMG There is a spider on my desk!

I really don't think I can live here if this is how they keep the place,and if my company is going to be bugs. I really really really can't handle bugs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh I didn't realize you still have roommates !!! Time for your own place I would think girl. Glad the borax helped may take a week or so I dont think it's instant.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I would love to be able to afford a place of my own. Financially I can't right now.
I'm starting to save up though.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Yeah, I would love to be able to afford a place of my own. Financially I can't right now.
> I'm starting to save up though.


thats awesome. I hear ya I was thinking it was cheap but not for a room. but at least you have the yard. You should be able to send the roommates cleaning bills  lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm going to ask about getting the rent reduced,if i do the cleaning. Since they are NEVER home.

So it's kind of like I have my own place.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

holy  .. $525? .. we charged $350 including utilities for a room at our place.. but that was for friends or family


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I am starting to think it is to high.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah i paid 325 for a room in spanaway with Jill plus half utilities n 400 for the room when I moved back home before I found my spot now... Both had yards. My place now is pretty bomb n my bestow from college rents the upstairs so rent is still only 400 utils included  I'm kinda spoiled lol. You could ask jilly if she wants a roomy. She actually would dock the rent if u cleaned. N no bugs there!!!


----------

